# Meetup in LA area?



## camcuber (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello everybody. I have been trying for about a month to organize a meetup in the La area. If somebody could organize a meet that is in downtown LA that would be great and a lot of fun!


----------



## MrData (Jan 8, 2010)

Pick a place and time, and I'll be there.


----------



## V-te (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm close, so I would probably be able to go.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 8, 2010)

Check out the speedsolving in Sydney and Melbourne threads and you can get an idea on how to organise one.


----------



## camcuber (Jan 8, 2010)

MrData said:


> Pick a place and time, and I'll be there.


Yeah but that's one of the problems; picking a place.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 8, 2010)

camcuber said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > Pick a place and time, and I'll be there.
> ...


We use a food court in a shopping center.


----------



## MrData (Jan 8, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> camcuber said:
> 
> 
> > MrData said:
> ...



We got kicked out of a food court at the Burbank meetup...


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 8, 2010)

MrData said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > camcuber said:
> ...


LOL try another food court?


----------



## MrData (Jan 8, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



Probably a good idea...
But seriously, it isn't very hard to organize a cube meet.
Just close your eyes and point at a map. Pick a day and you're done.


----------



## shicklegroober (Jan 8, 2010)

In N Out, make it a lunch and cubing party that way you can't get kicked out.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 8, 2010)

Try to have it in the middle of where everybody lives so you can have maximum people come.


----------



## V-te (Jan 8, 2010)

Chuck E. Cheese? Or a hometown buffet?


----------



## MrData (Jan 8, 2010)

V-te said:


> Chuck E. Cheese? Or a hometown buffet?



ROFL
That sounds terrible.
But we have had a couple of meets at the Westside Pavillion Mall and we once had a small one at the Grove. Or we could go to Weston's house (lol).


----------



## V-te (Jan 8, 2010)

MrData said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck E. Cheese? Or a hometown buffet?
> ...



Hmm... considering this would be my first meet-up, it would feel a bit awkward to be in Weston's house....Lol. But I'm ok wherever you guys want, I don't really know the LA area too well.


----------



## joey (Jan 8, 2010)

MrData said:


> Pick a place and time, and I'll be there.


Leeds, tommorow, 5pm.


----------



## Weston (Jan 8, 2010)

MrData said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck E. Cheese? Or a hometown buffet?
> ...


Excuse me?!


----------



## MrData (Jan 8, 2010)

Weston said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



You are excused.
But seriously, just pick a place.


----------



## V-te (Jan 8, 2010)

joey said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > Pick a place and time, and I'll be there.
> ...



But I have school!!! =/ It would be better if this was on a weekend.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm free this weekend!!
Hmmm, can we try around Chatsworth?
Or maybe just a little bit south?


----------



## V-te (Jan 8, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I'm free this weekend!!
> Hmmm, can we try around Chatsworth?
> Or maybe just a little bit south?



I was thinking more like next weekend.


----------



## MrData (Jan 8, 2010)

Chatsworth is way too far for me probably.
Maybe we could go to Caltech?


----------



## V-te (Jan 8, 2010)

MrData said:


> Chatsworth is way too far for me probably.
> Maybe we could go to Caltech?



I don't mind the place, I just need to know when.


----------



## MrData (Jan 8, 2010)

V-te said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > Chatsworth is way too far for me probably.
> ...



I think the earliest we should do it is the weekend of the 23rd.
This weekend is too short notice and next weekend is a comp.


----------



## idpapro (Jan 8, 2010)

can you make a central california meetup? say mabyr like fresno?


----------



## MrData (Jan 8, 2010)

idpapro said:


> can you make a central california meetup? say mabyr like fresno?



You can, but I won't be there. Too far.


----------



## V-te (Jan 8, 2010)

MrData said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > MrData said:
> ...



Yes, I think I could go.


----------



## MrData (Jan 8, 2010)

V-te said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Well we need to know if people can make it. 
I think Cameron wants somewhere in LA


----------



## idpapro (Jan 8, 2010)

MrData said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > can you make a central california meetup? say mabyr like fresno?
> ...


im not saying move the place to fresno, but set up an additnal one, id be willing to set one up


----------



## MrData (Jan 8, 2010)

idpapro said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > idpapro said:
> ...



Well then go ahead. It doesn't take more than telling nearby people to be at a certain place at a certain time.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 8, 2010)

Why not just wait until the next Caltech or Discovery Center competition?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 8, 2010)

Idpa: make it north cal and I'll be there.


----------



## idpapro (Jan 8, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Idpa: make it north cal and I'll be there.



i can probolly go as far north as turlock or stocton, possobly lodi


----------



## Weston (Jan 8, 2010)

Make it at my house and ill be there.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 8, 2010)

And if you're a no show?


----------



## idpapro (Jan 8, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> And if you're a no show?



he is probolly in the bathroom


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 9, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Idpa: make it north cal and I'll be there.



Title:
LA Meetsup

How about Simi valley or MoorPark or Thousand Oaks? Or even pasadena?


----------

